# Soooo Excited!!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So today, we were in town and I decided today was the day that I was going to get on my horse for the first time. I have had the girls for a year, but was very nervous to get on the old mare bareback (they said she was an awesome rider). I bought 2 saddles in the last month, blankets, pads, and bought reins and what not. Oh and she uses a hackamore - so I could use the halter and reins.

So I got home and pulled the old mare out - brushed her, saddled her, and RODE her!!! She was a dream. I still (4 hours later) have not quit grinning that I have my own horse that I can ride!!! Not far and not hard, but that is fine with me!!!!

Here are a couple pics that DH took from our front porch!














































So then I really decided that I was going to push my luch and see what I could do with Vernie - my paint mare, that we have NO history on..... so I brought her out, brushed her, and tried a saddle pad - she didn't care - so then I tried the bareback saddle pad - didn't care - tried it with the cinch hanging hitting her legs when she walked - still no reactions of being scared. So I put the saddle on her - she was a DREAM!!!!!!! So then I decided to cinch her up - Still did not care!!!

Looks like I will be able to hopefully finish her up this spring to start riding her within the next couple months----- I am so stoked!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats real exciting Allison!!! they are beautiful horses


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so great Allison!! Congrats!!! :horse:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! I can't believe I rode my old girl. I double pad her because she is SOOO sway backed - but you could tell she was just as happy to be out and about as I was.

Vernie - the paint - hopefully within a month, I will be on her. I am going to work with Knickers (the quarter horse) some more and then I will start saddling the paint and pony-ing her to see how she does then get on her.

I am just so tickled!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You should be pleased! Looks like both those ladies are going to enjoy those long rides with you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so neat ...glad you enjoyed yourself ...and the horses were well behaved....

real nice horses you have there..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

congrats!
how exciting!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wonderful it all went so smoothly. You're going to have some great days ahead riding, as you continue working with the horses.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, it sure is nice to have two horses that you can ride. You still have snow over your way? We dont have any snow on this side of Idaho. We had horses here when I was a kid-it was great therapy to ride one-it really helps the leg muscles.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Allison, wow that old mare is beautiful - how old is she? Love the pink tack. 

I've never actually had my own horse but I used to do some work on a cattle stud, they had this old mare in the main mob, you would walk down there with a lead rope, jump on her bareback, bring the cattle in just using the halter and lead rope to 'steer' (I know thats a bad way to describe horse riding, shush!). She was beautiful.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah, it is now over 12 hours post riding - and I STILL am grinning from ear to ear. It just sucks that I won't be able to saddle her up tonight, as I have to pack for my trip - so it will be almost 2 weeks before I can do anything with either of them again, but I hope to bring one out every night after work and saddle them up, and then take the old quarter horse out every weekend for a little ride if not one day then both!

My horses were so happy this morning and wanting to come out - they came running to me this morning like "can we come out and play again??" It is the neatest thing.

redneck_acres - yah, we only have some burms left from where the snow slid off of the roofs or where the plow put snow for the most part. I am hoping that when I come back from Vegas, that it will all be gone. But we did get snow June 1st last year - :hair:

karen - the old brown mare is, I think 26 years old. She was used in her day for hunting and trail riding in to hunt and pack out the kills. I saw pictures of her standing in water up past her tummy and fly fishing off of her back.

The tack I just bought. I was on Jeffers' website ordering some goat things and started looking at the equine things. They had a clearance on the pink smaller saddle pad, reins, breast collar, and head stall (not on her) for $50.00 so I couldn't pass it up. Saddle pads are $30.00 and up on thier own and it works great for Old Knickers since she needs to be double padded because of her sway back.

I'll admit, I was a bit nervous getting on her, but she was a dream


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a older mar ethat I ride and she is a dream also. Kassie. I am waiten on her to foal right now.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

That's great! You all three look great! I'm excited for you! I haven't rode my horse in close to a year, I'm really missing it and he's just right outside, but I've just gotten to fat.

I've just been playing w/ my driving mini, I'm fixing to start another one then I will be able to have someone come driving w/ me! But I just really miss riding.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's sweet!! Congrats!!! 
I love horses... :horse:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Haviris

Drive mini's is fun also. I have one mini and drive my boss's mini's also. Ever tried Team driven with your minis??


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I've never tried driving a team, but I would love to! Someday I hope to have a matched team!


----------

